# Netbeans Overriden - @



## fiber (10. Nov 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

gehört nicht zum Codieren aber weiss wer, wie man die Farbe des @-Zeichens in NetBeans ändern kann?
habe meine Oberfläche(look and feel) Dunkel eingestellt und komischerweise ist der @-Zeichen schwarz.. Habe mich dumm und dämlich gesucht in NetBeans und im Internet aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## strußi (10. Nov 2015)

hab mir das "Dark Look And Feel Themes" als plugin für Netbeans 8.1 runtergeladen, und mein @ ist weiß.
sonst kannst du unter Tools -> Options -> Fonts &Colors die Farben ändern


----------



## fiber (10. Nov 2015)

Das ist das problem! konnte unter den Einstellungen die Farbe nicht ändern bzw. habe ich den richtigen Namen für das @ Zeichen nicht gefunden.


----------



## strußi (10. Nov 2015)

es gibt in Tools -> Options -> Fonts &Colors den reiter annotations dort unter overrides kannst du die farbe ändern


----------



## fiber (10. Nov 2015)

Nein, will nicht..
NetBeans ->Preferences -> Fonts&Colors -> Annotations -> overriden(+ overrides and is overriden)
da habe ich die Farbe in grün geändert, übernommen (apply, ok) auch neugestartet, aber das @-Zeichen wird immer noch schwarz angezeigt


----------

